# Emo song i wrote >_<



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 17, 2009)

-delete-


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 17, 2009)

Heh.  Needs some editing for grammar (even poetry is supposed to abide by at least a few of the rules, such as "I'm" having an apostrophe and "an" being used instead of "a" when preceding a word that starts with a vowel) and I'm not sure about the *chorus* and *ending* and *talking* being included if you're treating it as a poem, but the thing itself is fairly decent.

Who's publishing it?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 17, 2009)

its not meant for a poem its actually a song but the book i forgot who's publishing it lol but its lyrics and poems not just poems

and the grammar is alittle weird because when its sung theres some slang and different pronunciations


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jul 17, 2009)

Isn't there a music section for bad music like this?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 17, 2009)

So, you're cutting yourself?


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 17, 2009)

use too >_> ive been in a few mental hospitals i have bipolar, manic depression, post tramatic stress and others lol im not just some emo bitch i have disorders lol and i quit 4 months ago


----------



## Bladespark (Jul 18, 2009)

If you want to be taken seriously, as something other than "some emo bitch", in a forum for writers, you need to learn to spell, and to punctuate.  And to capitalize.  How you present yourself has a lot more to do with how you're viewed than some list of disorders you've suffered through.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 18, 2009)

I think you can be darker. Push the envelope. You're just coming of as some emo teenager. That's boring because we've all seen it. Don't hold back.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

yeah i did hold a lot back :/ its because it would freak some people out so i kinda held back and the punctuation well i spelled it how it would sound when sung so i used slang etc...


----------



## Tiarhlu (Jul 18, 2009)

If you freak people out, then it's art.


----------



## SNiPerWolF (Jul 18, 2009)

haha thank you for the advice


----------

